# Using Your Coolant Pump To Cleanup



## Don B (May 5, 2014)

I just thought I'd post this idea, I did this a year ago and it's worked out well for me.
Because my shop is in my basement I try to keep my air compressor use to a minimum, we have 2 cats that double in size when the compressor kicks on and my wife isn't very fond of it ether, also I'm not a big fan of using air around my machines.
 Instead of using air to clean things off on my CNC I always use the coolant but readjusting the coolant nozzles position and flow constantly is a pain, I added a second valve and a length of tubing, I just let the tubing lay in my chip tray when not in use, it's great for cleaning chips off when removing a part without them spaying all over the place from the air blast, it also works well when doing a slot and the coolant is keeping the chips away from the tool but the slot builds up with chips behind the cutter, I find it very handy also for cleaning the T slots out, my pump supplies enough flow that when the second line is in use there is little to no effect on the flow to the coolant nozzle directed at the cutter.)





It works great for cleaning the vise when swapping out parts, I keep a variety of spring around to hold my parallels in place so chip don't get an opportunity to get under and behind them, when using the extra coolant line to clean the vise the chips get washed away but the springs hold the parallels in place.)




It's just an option rather than using air around the machine, the chips don't get blown all over the place they get washed to the chip tray where they belong and those times when you need a little more coolant here and there it's available.)

Don


----------



## xalky (May 5, 2014)

What a great idea! I'll have to do that on my lathe which has a massive coolant pump. Thanks for the idea.

Marcel


----------



## astjp2 (May 5, 2014)

Install a quick disconnect and use a garden hoze nozzle on a hose to spray it away...Tim


----------



## Don B (May 6, 2014)

xalky said:


> What a great idea! I'll have to do that on my lathe which has a massive coolant pump. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Marcel



Thank you and your welcome, yes I can think of some instances where this would be handy on a lathe as well.:thinking:


----------



## Don B (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a little update on using my coolant pump to clean up, using the coolant pump for cleaning up parts, hold down clamps, vises and the machine it self has worked out great with the exception  of the need to control the pump with ( ctrl + F ) which meant turning and reaching out to the keyboard with dripping hands each time I needed the pump turned ON or OFF, , I added a toggle switch and a foot switch to the CNC for manual hands free control of my coolant pump, when the switch is in the ON position the pump is controlled by the foot switch, when in the OFF position control is given bach to Mach3, in manual mode It's wired to be used regardless if the CNC is off or on, I can shut things down and come back a couple hours later and clean up without the need to fire up the machine.


----------



## Andre (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking good, Don!


----------

